# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Ερωτήσεις για το δικτυο

## ntrits

Παρ' όλο που είμαι καινούργιος στο AWMN θα ηθελα να μάθω κάποιες τεχνικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με την δομή και την υλοποιηση του.

1) Πως έχει σχεδιαστεί η αριθμοδότηση(ΙΡς) και ποιος την παραχωρεί;
2) Πως έχει στηθεί το BGP και αν χρησιμοποιούνται και άλλα routed πρωτόκολλα.
3) Πώς έχει υλοποιηθεί το DNS και ποιος το διαχειρίζεται.
4) Σε ποιους μπορώ να απευθυνθω προσωπικά για τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες.

Ευχαριστώ έκ των προτέρων.

Νικος
ntrits
Ithaca-1(9486)

----------


## papashark

1) Την έφτιαξε μια παρέα πριν από χρόνια (harrisk κλπ). Τώρα την έχει η ομάδα Hostmaster που ανήκει στον σύλλογο και δίνει αυτόματα ΙΡς μέσω του wind.awmn.net

2) Kάθε ΒackBone κόμβος είναι ένα AS. Εκτός από τα Πατήσια που είναι πολύ κόμβοι σε ένα ΑS και εσωτερικά παίζουν με olsr. Μελλοντικά πιθανότατα πολύ κόμβοι να παίζουν με Olsr μέσα σε λίγα AS (ή και σε ένα μοναδικό)

3) Υπάρχει το κεντρικό που είχε φτιάξει παλιά ο achille & Paravoid, και τώρα τρέχει στον server που είναι στον σύλλογο (master nameserver), αλλαγές γίνονται μέσω του wind και πάλι, το top domain είναι το το .awmn και παίρνεις πχ το panos.awmn και παρακάτω το διαχειρίζεσαι εσύ στον τοπικό σου Namserver (πχ router.papashark.awmn)

4) Στην ομάδα hostmaster (ατ) awmn.net

----------


## ntrits

Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις κατ' αρχήν.
Όμως αυτό που ζητάω είναι οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες.( φαντάζομαι κάπου θα υπάρχουν γραμμένες)
Η ομάδα hostmaster ποιοί είναι? και ποιος τους ορίζει?
(Υπάρχουν μήπως μερικά ονόματα για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους?)

----------


## papashark

> Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις κατ' αρχήν.
> Όμως αυτό που ζητάω είναι οι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες.( φαντάζομαι κάπου θα υπάρχουν γραμμένες)
> Η ομάδα hostmaster ποιοί είναι? και ποιος τους ορίζει?
> (Υπάρχουν μήπως μερικά ονόματα για να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους?)


Ρίξε μια ματιά στα RFC για περισσότερες τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες.

Η ομάδα Hostmaster είναι 5-6 μέλη του συλλόγου που δυστυχώς τους ορίζει ο σύλλογος.

Σου έδωσα το email τους.

----------


## Cha0s

Από περιέργια, τι τεχνικές λεπτομέριες θες να μάθεις;

Γενικότερα όλα υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ για το πως λειτουργεί το routing, dns κλπ.

----------


## machine22

Δυστυχώς η όχι έτσι είναι. Ακόμα περιμένω να φτιάξεις τον δικό σου καινούριο σύλλογο.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## machine22

papa

----------


## papashark

> papa


Φτιάχτον εσύ για μένα, γιατί εγώ δεν θέλω καινούργιο σύλλογο.  ::

----------


## machine22

> Φτιάχτον εσύ για μένα, γιατί εγώ δεν θέλω καινούργιο σύλλογο.


Με απογοητεύεις . Άλλα περίμενα από σένα
Τεσπα, βολέψου με αυτόν που υπάρχει τότε

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Φτιάχτον εσύ για μένα, γιατί εγώ δεν θέλω καινούργιο σύλλογο. 
> 
> 
> Με απογοητεύεις . Άλλα περίμενα από σένα
> Τεσπα, βολέψου με αυτόν που υπάρχει τότε


Δεν πειράζει, πολλοί έχουμε απογοητευτει...

Εγώ άλλωστε είμαι εδώ και καιρό υπέρ της ομάδας ΒΒ (αφού ο σύλλογος δεν είναι αυτό που φανταζώμουν για το το δίκτυο).

----------


## ntrits

Ποιά είναι η ομάδα ΒΒ????

----------


## koum6984

> Ποιά είναι η ομάδα ΒΒ????


Το τραγουδι 
αναβεις φωτιες 
αναβεις και ολα τα καις
το ξερεις???

----------


## ntrits

Δεν το κατάλαβα το τελευτάιο!!!

----------


## papashark

> Δεν το κατάλαβα το τελευτάιο!!!


Mεγάλη ιστορία, εντελώς χοντρικά (υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις), το δίκτυο χωρίζετε σε συλλογικούς, αντισυλλογικούς, και αδιάφορους.

Οι αντισυλλογικοί είναι κυρίως υπέρ της Ομάδας ΒΒ.

Οι αδιάφοροι είναι πάντα αδιάφοροι και είναι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία στο δίκτυο  ::  

Στο παρελθόν υπήρχε ομάδα ΒΒ όπου ένα ωραίο πρωινό ο σύλλογος (η καλύτερα το ΔΣ) την κατήργησε από το φόρουμ απλά επειδή μπορούσε. Μετά την κατάργηση ακούστηκαν από συλλογικούς ότι ο σύλλογος είναι η μόνη μορφή οργάνωσης άρα μόνο αυτός θα πέρνει αποφάσεις για το δίκτυο. Ε από τότε κάποιοι βάζουμε το "δυστυχώς" και κάποιοι άλλοι απλά μας σβήνουν τα μηνύματα, κλειδώνουν τα thread, μας Banάρουν κλπ, εφόσον ασκούμε κριτική στον σύλλογο...

Τώρα θα έρθει ο Μιck Flemm, ο dti και διάφοροι άλλοι και θα πουν ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι, θα φέρουν σοβαρά αλλά και απίθανα επιχειρήματα, η συζήτηση θα πάει επί προσωπικού και εφόσον βαίνει υπέρ του συλλόγου οι Mods θα μας αφήσουν να ξεκατινιαστούμε, ενώ άμα δεν τους αρέσει η εξέλιξη θα την κλειδώσουν.

Ετσι απλά  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Και υπάρχει και πάντα η εκδοχή το τόπικ να μην έχει σχέση με τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα και να κλειδωθεί και να πάει Offtopic  ::

----------


## Nefalim

το παιδι το βαζετε σε παραξενα τρυπακια παλι. ρε μην τους ακους κανε τον χαβαλε σου ειναι ολοι κατασκοποι  ::

----------


## ntrits

Μαλιστα!!!!


Λυπάμαι.

----------


## Nefalim

μη λυπασαι ρε αμα ειναι να ασχολεισαι με οτι λεγεται δε πας μπροστα

----------


## ntrits

Ναι δεν λέω... αλλα παρ' όλα αυτά λυπάμαι!

----------


## papashark

> Ναι δεν λέω... αλλα παρ' όλα αυτά λυπάμαι!


Δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε για λύπηση ή για σφαλιάρες...

Το awmn είναι μια μικρή κοινωνία, με όλα τα θετικά αλλά και αρνητικά της.

Το κακό είναι ότι σαν μικρή κοινωνία έχουμε εθιστή στην ειρωνία, στις επιθέσεις, στην κατάντια....

----------


## ntrits

Λοιπόν παρ' όλο που λυπάμαι...,
πολύ θα ήθελα να μιλήσω με κάποιους ο οποίοι έχουν την γνώση του δικτύου (ακόμα και στην τελευταία λεπτομέρεια όμως)
όπως επίσης θα ήθελα και να δω τα συστήματα που στηρίζουν το όλο εγχείρημα από κοντά.
Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι τεχνολογικό καθαρά (η δουλειά μου είναι τα δίκτυα εδώ και 15 χρόνια).

Για να μην το κουράζω όμως όποιος έχει διάθεση και χρόνο ας μου στείλει ένα PM να τα πούμε κατ' ιδίαν.

Όσο για την γκρίνια και την διχόνοια όταν θα ενημερωθώ και θα μπορώ να εκτιμήσω, (καθ’ ότι νέος) φαντάζομαι πως θα υπάρχει κάπου χώρος σε αυτό το forum και για τέτοια συζήτηση.

----------


## aprin

Άστα Κόκκαλη,σε καταλάβαμε!  ::

----------


## dti

> Λοιπόν παρ' όλο που λυπάμαι...,
> πολύ θα ήθελα να μιλήσω με κάποιους ο οποίοι έχουν την γνώση του δικτύου (ακόμα και στην τελευταία λεπτομέρεια όμως)
> όπως επίσης θα ήθελα και να δω τα συστήματα που στηρίζουν το όλο εγχείρημα από κοντά.
> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι τεχνολογικό καθαρά (η δουλειά μου είναι τα δίκτυα εδώ και 15 χρόνια).
> 
> Για να μην το κουράζω όμως όποιος έχει διάθεση και χρόνο ας μου στείλει ένα PM να τα πούμε κατ' ιδίαν.
> 
> Όσο για την γκρίνια και την διχόνοια όταν θα ενημερωθώ και θα μπορώ να εκτιμήσω, (καθ’ ότι νέος) φαντάζομαι πως θα υπάρχει κάπου χώρος σε αυτό το forum και για τέτοια συζήτηση.


Νίκο, με πρώτη ευκαιρία, κάποια Τετάρτη απόγευμα, πέρνα από τη λέσχη του Συλλόγου (Αμερικής 17, 4ος όροφος, Σύνταγμα).
Η πόρτα είναι ανοιχτή για όλους και σίγουρα θα έχεις να δεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα και να συζητήσεις με πολύ κόσμο από το δίκτυο, άσχετα αν είναι ή όχι μέλη του σωματείου.

----------


## ntrits

> Άστα Κόκκαλη,σε καταλάβαμε! :lol:


Αυτό πάλι τι σημάινει?

Επίσης, έχω περάσει 2 φορές από τον σύλλογο (η μιά ηταν για την συναντηση των πατησίων) και θα ξαναπεράσω σίγουρα κάποιο απόγευμα.

----------


## papashark

> Λοιπόν παρ' όλο που λυπάμαι...,
> πολύ θα ήθελα να μιλήσω με κάποιους ο οποίοι έχουν την γνώση του δικτύου (ακόμα και στην τελευταία λεπτομέρεια όμως)
> όπως επίσης θα ήθελα και να δω τα συστήματα που στηρίζουν το όλο εγχείρημα από κοντά.
> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι τεχνολογικό καθαρά (η δουλειά μου είναι τα δίκτυα εδώ και 15 χρόνια).
> 
> Για να μην το κουράζω όμως όποιος έχει διάθεση και χρόνο ας μου στείλει ένα PM να τα πούμε κατ' ιδίαν.
> 
> Όσο για την γκρίνια και την διχόνοια όταν θα ενημερωθώ και θα μπορώ να εκτιμήσω, (καθ’ ότι νέος) φαντάζομαι πως θα υπάρχει κάπου χώρος σε αυτό το forum και για τέτοια συζήτηση.


Μάλλον κάτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά για το δίκτυο.

Δεν στηρίζετε κάπου συγκεκριμένα, ο καθένας έχει τον κόμβο του, ο καθένας παρέχει υπηρεσίες. Οι μόνες υπηρεσίες που είναι κεντρικές (όπου θα μπορούσαν να μην ήταν) είναι ο διαμερισμός ΙΡς και ο κεντρικός Nameserver (που θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε βάλει Internetικούς και να μην χρειαζόμασταν κεντρικό). 

Αμα θες (και κερνάς καφέ στο χέρι), το σάββατο έχω ταρατσάδα, να τα πούμε στην ταράτσα  ::

----------

